# Registry Mechanic



## TabulaRasa28 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey everyone. I'm new here, so I just wanted to say hiand glad to be here!
Anyhow, has anyone used Registry Mechanic 3.0 ? I was considering getting it. I used the trial version and it's already fixed a problem or two. If anyone has any opinions on this product, I'd love to hear it so I can judge if I should purchase the whole package. Thanks.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

It messed up my machine. I had to boot in safe mode, navigate to the program directory, and click on the backup reg files in order to restore it... I prefer fix-it's registry cleaner, Registry First Aid, or manually cleaning the registry. 

No automatic registry cleaner cleans the registry perfect. It's good to familierize yourself with the registry and hand clean it a bit from time to time. Even when hand cleaning, the automatic cleaners can save alot of time.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I like registry first aid. I use it about once a week. Never messed with registry mechanic. RFA was recommended by microsoft about a year ago and I figured I'd try it. I have had no problems with it ever.


----------



## TabulaRasa28 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input, guys!


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

What about those individuals who know very little about their registry? Is there a tutorial program somewhere out there which teaches you step by step about what the elements of your registry are used for and how they affect your computer? Every registry repair program that I have looked at has the same caveat "Don't mess with it unless you know what you are doing."


----------



## Tyke (Jun 28, 2004)

I use Reg Supreme, am very happy with it, and the best part is you don't have to understand the in's and out's of the registry to use it....its automatic. Even provides a back up facility prior to changes ( not that you need it)


----------



## b4uv1 (May 1, 2003)

PC 1 Click is pricey but whenever my system starts slowing down or hanging I run it and all problems resolved. Registry Mechanic didn't seem to do anything but mess up my system.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's a short how-to
http://www.gammadyne.com/registry.htm

Generally, to hand clean the registry, you just pick through the keys one by one, removeing all references to programs,files,or hardware that have been removed, or changing references to files that have been moved. There are also tweaks and other functions that have been discovered by others that are available on the internet by searching for them. It is common for some programs to even have undocumented fuctions that can be discovered by changing the registry values.

WARNING> always make a backup and have a bootdisk handy, the main files you need to backup are the system.dat and the user.dat. If you copy these files to a temp directory, then you can move them back at the command prompt to restore the registry.

www.microsoft.com also has references to registries of each OS and offers guides. This one is for win2003 http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...3/all/deployguide/en-us/regentry_overview.asp


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Smeegle, I dont know how you are getting on with looking in the Registry, & I havent read all of Gotrootdudes comprehensive advice but I found http://www.winguides.com/article.php?id=1&guide=registry very instructive for a beginner such as me.

Also I have deleted Registry Mechanic!

Foxfire


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

A belated thanks for the info, foxfire and gotrootdude. I was so busy looking at the sites that the two of you provided that I neglected to thank you.


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Personally myself, I absolutely love Fix-It Utilities 5.0. At around 30.00 at your local Wal-Mart or any other store like it, it cleans EVERYTHING up and your com WILL run much much better . Ive been using it for over a year now and have no complaints with it WHATSOEVER! Its hard to go into everything it does for your com but here are just a few.

1. Excellent Anti-Virus program

2. Registry Fixer

3. De-frags

4. Defrags Registry

And some other things and the tech support is awesome. I lost my CD-Rom disc and without question they happily sent me another copy free of charge (make sure you register the original disc, they look your name up for such matters).

Sorry to sound like a salesman for V-Com (trust me im not) but this has to be one of the best utilities programs out there.

Heres their web-site if you would like to find out more about all it does.

www.v-com.com

I hope ive helped!


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi:
Registry Mechanic PLUS ME, (not win ME, moi) messed up my computer big time.


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

i just know if i start messing around with my registry it's all going to end in tears, not that that normally stops me


----------

